# Nominations for the Best Modeler Ever would have to include...



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Attilio Mari.

This afternoon I received the newest G1MRA Journal which includes a teaser on the great work by this man.

Here is one picture of his work. An internet search using his name will produce some more. This model alone has 9280 parts, 2097 of which are rivets.










Also, keep in mind what you are looking at is 1:32!!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup. He'd definitely be in that august group of master modelers!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Mooney Warther[/b], one of many.


----------

